# Primer and/or Sunscreen?



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

With the advent of my summer and my dad's 2nd skin cancer surgery on his nose/forehead; I've decided to wear sunscreen everyday. (It's been a bit of a struggle as Neutrogena Dry Touch seem to give me rashes but Ombrelle seems to work for me.)


I know my foundation looks better with primer (I was using Monostat's antichafing gel but they've taken it off the market here in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I've been experimenting with various primers.)

Can I use the sunscreen itself as a primer? Does anyone else forgo primer in favour of sunscreen?

Although I'm middle aged (54), my skin is still somewhat oily (32 on Bauman scale) and sensitive (38). I don't know if I need this amount of skin product on my face.


----------



## Camnagem (May 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can use sunscreen itself as a primer, I've never tried that myself.  I'd look into using a primer that has sunscreen in it, that way you don't have to give up one or the other and you get the benefits of both products.

I know MUFE makes a primer with SPF50 in it, but I've never tried it.  MAC has the Prep + Prime SPF50 product as well (which is said to be great for oily skin), but I'm not sure if that's a primer with SPF in it, or just a sunscreen product?

I currently use both a sunscreen and a primer, but when they're used up I'll be trying a combo product myself.  I hope you find something that works for you, and yay for sunscreen!


----------



## obscuria (May 30, 2010)

There are primers with sunscreen in them, which is a good option.

Personally, I put on sunscreen first, and then apply my primer over it before applying any foundation. I find that the primer helps remove any shine left over from the sunscreen, so it helps.

If you were to go one without the other, definitely use the sunscreen.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't own sunscreen for my face but what I try to use makeup products with SPF.
I use Cetaphil moisturizer SPF15, MAC P+P SPF50 primer, and my foundation has SPF20 as well

I have oily skin BTW and the MAC primer does a pretty good job with the oilys


----------



## anita22 (Jun 1, 2010)

As others have suggested, you could switch to a primer with sunscreen - you could also swap your regular moisturiser with one that has sunscreen too and then just use your regular primer.


----------



## sailordom (Jun 1, 2010)

Count me in as another who uses a primer with sunscreen -- I use MAC's Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50.

I find it works really well with oily skin as well. I have combo skin with a very, very oily T-zone, and this stuff works wonders for me.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purrceys* 

 
_With the advent of my summer and my dad's 2nd skin cancer surgery on his nose/forehead; I've decided to wear sunscreen everyday. (It's been a bit of a struggle as Neutrogena Dry Touch seem to give me rashes but Ombrelle seems to work for me.)


I know my foundation looks better with primer (I was using Monostat's antichafing gel but they've taken it off the market here in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I've been experimenting with various primers.)

Can I use the sunscreen itself as a primer? Does anyone else forgo primer in favour of sunscreen?

Although I'm middle aged (54), my skin is still somewhat oily (32 on Bauman scale) and sensitive (38). I don't know if I need this amount of skin product on my face._

 
I never wear primer and try to avoid foundation which tends to get in my pores throughout out the day.  I love Clinique's City Sheer because it has titanium dioxide (better for my sensitive skin) and a sheer universal tint.  It looks much better (on me) than foundation and it has that SPF we all need. 

I'm NW 20 and I've been wearing MAC since they opened up their first little store in downtown Toronto in the '80s so that will tell you how old I am.


----------

